# Tàng kinh cát > Hình ảnh, art, cad, cam v.v... >  Kính nhờ các bác có mẫu chân ghế cho e xin với ạ

## longnnk

Chẳng là e mới biết về cnc muốn thử tay nghề đục chân ghế nhưng không có file test, bác nào có cho e xin vài mẫu làm thử nghiệm, chân thành cám ơn các bác ạ

----------


## imechavn

> Chẳng là e mới biết về cnc muốn thử tay nghề đục chân ghế nhưng không có file test, bác nào có cho e xin vài mẫu làm thử nghiệm, chân thành cám ơn các bác ạ


Bác lấy ở đây:
http://www.mediafire.com/file/z5hg45...anghevuong.rar

----------

longnnk

----------


## longnnk

Cám ơn bác ạ

----------


## katerman

Có vài mẫu free ở trang này, bác xem có dùng được kg

http://maufree.vn/mau-khac-4d/?page=6

----------

